# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/21/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

This is what it’s about right here. These 11 and 12 year old buddies say they’ve been fishing together since they were 5 and 6.

Imagine what kind of sticks they will be in 20 years. Their lure selection, knots, retrieves and simple handling of fish was impressive to watch.

Today we had trout up to 22” and was in fish most of the morning. Thigh to crotch deep on the grown ups over grass was the ticket. Our main colors were plum/chart, and purple reign. Even managed a couple on topwaters mid morning.

All our fish were released in good shape to fight another day.


----------

